# A funny fish story



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

Yesterday I was fishing for crappie at Acton Lake and I had laid my brand new Mico fishing rod out the front of the boat with a minnow on it. I had just gotten this pole last week and this was the first time I got to use it. I turned my back to it for just a second and there was a noise and as I turned back around I saw my pole flying over the side of the boat into the water. In the flash of a eye my new $30.00 fishing pole was gone. I took my lead plug retriver and kept throwing it in the water dragging it across the bottom trying to hook the pole but no luck so I just kiss that pole good bye.
Some time later my fishing buddie asked me if you could jug this lake and I told him that is was against the law to jug a state lake and why was he asking. He said I can see a PCV pipe floating on the surface and it must have a fish on it becasue it keeps bouncing up and down. I look for it and when I saw it I said that is not a PVC pipe that is my fishing pole. It was floating on the surface and would go down and than come back up. I ran the trolling motor over to it and lifted it up out of the water and it still had about a 4lb channel catfish on it. After I wore him out and got him on board I took the hook out and released him back to the water thanking him for returning my pole back to me. lol
How lucky can you get?? The pole has long cork handels on it and that is what kept it afloat. I thought it was so funny I hope you enjoyed the story.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Nice report.

*"...and I told him that is was against the law to jug a state lake..." *

Not to my knowledge. What leads you to believe so? I hear the same thing from folks about hunting mushrooms.


----------



## LASTCAST (Apr 12, 2009)

New to fishing and i lost so much tackle it hurts.good end to your story.I will love to get all my lures back.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Wiper Swiper said:


> Nice report.
> 
> *"...and I told him that is was against the law to jug a state lake..." *
> 
> Not to my knowledge. What leads you to believe so?


I've never heard it was against the law either...I just wouldn't want to do that to the fish.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Regardless, still a funny story! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> .I just wouldn't want to do that to the fish


what can you do to them with a jug,that you can't do with a rod and reel?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome story, mine never work out like that


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i had the same thing happen to me a few years ago at a private pond.i was bank fishin' and tossed out a nightcrawler with bobber,set it down to cast a bass lure figuring i could watch the bobber and bass fish at the same time.it wasn't more than 2 min. before i heard a bloop and seen my pole going in.i took a pole with a ewg worm hook and tossed it out about 3 times and snagged the line.brought the line and eventually pole in by hand.with a channel cat that was @ 9-10lb still attached.my brother who was with me couldn't believe it.i was lucky and so were you.it's funny how things turn out huh.


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

That is straight from the Game warden too. He had to look it up in his book to make sure. He wasn't sure when I asked him so when he got home he looked it up and called me and said it was not legal to jug a state lake in Ohio. That was Larry Hart the Game Warden back in 80's who patrolled Acton Lake. I knew Larry well and he died of a heart attack shortly after that while on the job in the field at the age of 52.
So if you want to jug you better be sure but the laws are different in other states. Just ask your local game warden.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

whats jugging?..good story


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

Jugging is when you take a 1 gal plastic jug and tie a line, weight and baited hook to it and let it drift around on a lake or river and catch mostly catfish on it. They take the bait and get hooked and than they pull the jug around until you find it and pull the fish in. It is a very effective way to fish for catfish and a lot of commerical fisherman use it. It is a lot like a trout line except the trout line is fixed at both ends and the jugs are blown by the wind.
If you do use a jug you have to have your name, address and phone nunber on it and you must run them every so many hours. It is so effective that is why it is not allowed in state lakes here in Ohio. There may be a limit to the number of jugs you can run at one time too.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

thanx for the info...i kinda figured it was something like a trot line


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I can't say that I've ever lost a fishing rod but I did snag one once several years ago. it was a 5'6" zebco rod and reel combo!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

The following is copied and pasted from the ODoW 2009 online fishing regulations. I know it says jugs are legal, and by number 12, I take it that it's legal everywhere, unless otherwise posted. I read it as (1) through (11) are just restrictions to those particular lakes. Otherwise it's legal everywhere else. The last paragraph restricts lakes of 700 acres or less to no more than 6 jugs per license holder, and no treble hooks, regardless of where you are.

Floatlines - Floatline or jug fishing is permitted in (1) all streams; (2) Sandusky Bay west of the New York Central Railroad bridge; (3) Berlin Lake south and west of St. Rt. 225; (4) Mosquito Lake north of the causeway and south of a line of buoys designating the waterfowl refuge; (5) Charles Mill Lake north of St. Rt. 430; (6) Clendening Lake east of St. Rt. 799; (7) Seneca Lake south of St. Rt. 147; (8) Tappan Lake above the gas line causeway and St. Rt. 646; (9) Atwood Lake north and east of St. Rt. 542 north at Dellroy; (10) Piedmont Lake in Sections 11 and 12 of Kirkwood Township; (11) Wills Creek Lake except in the area directly in front of the Muskingum Watershed Conservancy District boat landing; and (12) ALL PUBLIC WATERS EXCEPT WHERE PROHIBITED BY THE OWNER IN AUTHORITY. 

It is unlawful to set, use, or maintain more than six floatlines in all public waters of the state of Ohio less than 700 surface acres. Floats must be of nonshatterable material and bear the name and address of the user. Floats must be freely adrift and be attended by the user at all times. Treble hooks are unlawful.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Funny..I like.

Lost a pole on Erie.Had 3 people on boat,laid pole down,turned head it was gone.Walked around that boat just looking for it.

They thought I was nuts..

Never saw it again.........


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Thanks, I Fish. I'm not a "jugger", but have friends that do (in state parks). I knew that there were restrictions and limitations, however it's far from illegal. Not my cup of tea, but I don't see anything wrong with fishing that way if you're so inclined.


----------



## imfisherman (Sep 23, 2008)

Thats a great Story! heres mine,

At a gravel pit the catch was slow & it was darkish w/ a lot of moon.
Getting late my friend quit and sat down nearby talking trash while I kept casting.
Then I cast and a splash and friend says " waz that my $60 ultra light that you just put in the water? It was !

Next day took out a big jighead and on the 3ed cast brought that pole back!


----------



## pmays30 (Jul 5, 2007)

Did you give the pole back or did you keep it?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

the fishing universe is fantastic.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Acton Lake is 625 acres. Your both right.


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

Last year on the GMR, I had what we think was a turtle grab my new pole & baitcaster. This was the first day I had it out and I was just learning to play with it a bit. I turned around to tie a hook on for someone and heard the line tighten and I almost went in headfirst trying to grab it. Luckily, my daughter-in-law casted and caught it as it was floating by her. I tried to reel it in - it was a slow, steady resistance until the line broke, so I bet it was a turtle. But at least I still have my pole and baitcaster!


----------

